
PS3 Media Server - mmontuori
http://www.montuori.net/ps3-media-server/
======
mmontuori
great way to share movies to ps3

~~~
dkhenry
I am fairly confident that this post no longer applies to the PS3 as the PS3
Media Server project doesn't exist. You can however do the same thing with
mediatomb.

